# Look ma, no hands!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://dailycoffeenews.com/2014/05/28/hands-free-aeropress-you-need-to-see-this-gas-powered-custom-machine/


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I LOVE it









I salute the man or woman that put in the hours creating that!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Cool looking, but a tad over the top to push down some plungers i think...

Too much time on his hands!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

That's why it needs saluting.

It didn't 'need' to be done - but someone felt that it deserved the effort and thought feck it I'm having some of that!

Some of the most interesting/creative things are borne from this mindset.

A bit like your scales mod Froggy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Good points Moose!


----------

